# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Смысл жизни

## Irjdjjd

Приветствую всех
Смысл жизни каков?
Есть ли Бог?
Есть ли здесь экстрасенсы, которые видят будущее или могут связаться с высшыми силами если они конечно есть

----------


## Irjdjjd

Отвечу про смысл жизни сам себе и всем но ваши ответы приветствуются, смысл жизни - в жизни, если бы небыло жизни, мы бы не поняли что что-то существует, так как не родились бы
Второе смысл жизни - в правильной жизни, пока что наш Мир говно,  то ли эволюцинирует есчо, толи деградирует, второе скорее, что дальше?) А чем дальше тем все бесполезнее вижу все
Ну родился, понял, что есть жизнь(что-то) как в игре какой-то) может есть еще что-то? Про жизнь после смерти рай и ад, я себе тоже ответил давно, рая и ада скорее нету ибо смысл вечной жизни? Надоест, смысл вечной жизни в я считаю в перерождениях, умер, разложился, дал жизнь другому и так по кругу)
Расскажите мне что-то еденомышленники)

----------


## tempo

Безусловно, тут есть и экстрасенсы, и боговидцы, и чертополохи, и встречавшие инопланетян.
Лишь небольшая часть присутствует тут по причине банальных физических неполадок.

----------


## Irjdjjd

Форум мертвый как загробная тишина, жизнь тлен  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## microbe

Смысл жизни в поддержке жизнедеятельности организма. Не важно как в социуме или в глуши тайги и т.д. главное выжить. Наше сознание любит витать в высших материях, но базовые инстинкты возвращают нас в реальность real-time. По сути противоборство лимбической системы с неокортексом, хоть философствуй о бытие, но время будет идти неумолимо дальше...

----------


## microbe

Выше фигню написал, сейчас думаю так же или по другому, вообще не знаю. Может быть алгоритм на графах Беллмана-Форда лучше чем Дейкстра, ха-ха, ха, пьяный несу всякую чушь.

----------


## Irjdjjd

Одно время думаешь как все умно устроено, фракталы, генетика днк(код) который в нём, СОЗДАТЕЛЬ, а с другой, что мы эволюция микробов
созданы природой и отредактированы временем эволюции, случайность? Хз, микроб завязывай с бухлом это дерьмецо еще то, только губит или пей, но в меру раз в месяц например 100-200 грамм хорошего красного вина  :Wink: 
Или вообще не пей)

----------


## Unity

Как вы ни крутите, "смысл" - просто категория нашего ума, одна с многих прочих. А по факту все мы просто биомеханизмы, что запрограммированы завсегда поддерживать внутреннее равновесие, механический гомеостаз, баланс и гармонию.
Жажда - стоит залить "в бак" воды. Голод - значит, время пропустить через "миксер" своих челюстей некую органику, дабы организм выделил с неё все те вещества, с распада которых можно извлечь столь необходимые тепло и энергию для работы двигателей-мышц и процессора-мозга, двигающего рычагами тела согласно траектории, предусмотренной вербальной Программой, прошитой внутри на ранних этапах своего развития...
Вот и всё, что мы собой представляем...
"Образ и подобие" Высшего Существа, низведённого к волосатому примату, живущему в стае во тесных колониях...
Смысл этот - выжить чтобы выжить - придуман не нами.
Это всего лишь Обман с стороны инстинкта, простого алгоритма, что посредством понуканьем Болью двигает людьми - с крайности страданий к крайности временного облегчения, достигаемого циклами судорожных и абсурдных действий - только бы на время снова "выиграть анестезию"...
Когда ещё в детстве пришло это понимание, Гугл тотчас привёл именно Сюда.
В место, где создания смогли понять суть...
Что "жизнь" - тьма и пустота, кою мы пытаемся, словно грязной ширмой, на время прикрыть своими Иллюзиями.
"О Счастье", "О Смысле", "радости во каждом дне", "великой любви до гроба (с кратким сроком годности)" и тому подобным.
Но время лишает иллюзий, расставляя всё по своим местам. 
Лжива и любовь, и счастье, и радость. И боль. Тоска и печаль.
Равно лживы все те "переменные", временно "высвечивающиеся" на грязном экране нашего сознания.
Подлинен дисплей лишь - когда он Без Питания - силой и энергией от наших бесплодных фантазий. 
Подлинен. 
Чёрн ну и пуст.

----------


## microbe

Unity, как тебе Ошо и Лайтман? Напиши своё мнение о них.

----------


## June

> пока что наш Мир говно


 Мир разный. Я видел в нём много и прекрасного, и ужасного, и нейтрального. Возможно, тебе не повезло с локацией. С мировосприятием. Возможно, ты так воздействуешь на мир, что он поворачивается к тебе не самой приятно пахнущей стороной.

----------


## Irjdjjd

> Мир разный. Я видел в нём много и прекрасного, и ужасного, и нейтрального. Возможно, тебе не повезло с локацией. С мировосприятием. Возможно, ты так воздействуешь на мир, что он поворачивается к тебе не самой приятно пахнущей стороной.


 С локацией действительно не повезло, эта локация с детства находилась возле кладбища, может это как раз сыграло роль, а может и нет, тем более дважды сыграло, один раз поломало жизнь а аторой добило, правда поломало сначало так себе, можно было смирицца, но второе люди возле него ну и я сам конечно же, Мир на самом деле прекрасен, имелось ввиду люди в нем гауно, не все, но большая часть и я в некоторой маленькой степени тоже
биороботы такие биороботы...

----------


## Unity

> Unity, как тебе Ошо и Лайтман? Напиши своё мнение о них.


 Прочитано более трёх десятков книг Раджниша, Лайтман почти не изучен, как и каббалистическое учение в целом.

----------


## microbe

Смысл жизни в познание окружающего мира. Мы с детства этим и занимаемся, так что в этом и есть смысл, на счёт высоких материях это просто досуг.

----------


## 4ёрный

Ага. Познать мир и умереть. Пипец какой смысл.

----------


## microbe

4ёрный, у многих смысл жизни в продолжение рода, я не говорю что выбрали специально, но бывает и внезапно) Экзистенциальность бытия давно мучает тех кто не знает чем занять свой ум и т.д.

----------


## microbe

Написал простыню в никуда...

----------


## microbe

Да, фигню наверху написал может быть завтра стеру. Короче не знаю ничего о смысле жизни.

----------


## June

> можно вообще задавать вопросы любые о смысле: В чём смысл гравитации? В чём смысл H-водорода?  В чём смысл электрона и позитрона? В чём смысл звёздных систем? В чём смысл Вселенной? ...


 Майкроб, наоборот, под конец правильно написал. Могу дополнить: Каков радиус квадрата? Какова температура длины или плотность ускорения? Чтобы получить правильный ответ, нужно как минимум задать правильный вопрос. На вопросы, содержащие в себе неверные утверждения, можно отвечать бесконечно.

----------


## microbe

June, есть такое, вообще уже калган не варит у меня. xchg eax, ecx

----------


## Irjdjjd

Смысл смысла в смысле, тот еще в одном, потом в другом и в постояннаой цикличности, смысловые галюцинации, а может нету смысла, наш Бог давно забанил нас xD
Биороботы должны выйти из матрицы, мозг биороботов без тока не работает

----------


## Unity

Странно...
Вроде понимаешь, что существование - это просто игра информации - в белковом компьютере мозга с кратким "сроком годности". Ну и понимаешь, что нервная система создана/"заточена", чтоб воспринимать множеством оттенков боли и страданий и лишь минимума "счастья". И осознаёшь, что этот абсурд - _рано или поздно_ - кончится могилой, смертью, гнием тела, белыми костями, памятником, коий сотрёт время и могилой, что ре-культивируют будущие поколения. И ты понимаешь, что жизнь - маета, тщетные мытарства внутри колеса Сансары - но всё ж остаёшься... хотя саморазрушение - красной нитью завсегда проходит чрез все твои думы...
"То, что мы ненавидим - больше всего и боимся утратить". Жизнь...
Каков парадокс... 
Мы боимся того, что суть неизбежно. Боремся со энтропией - все те свои годы, с перерывами на тревожный и недолгий сон. 
Выжить, чтобы выжить. 
Действовать, двигаться, мыслить ну и говорить - просто чтобы _избежать страдания_ - в каждый новый миг - или же во имя того, чтобы их минимизировать. 
И это "тиски", в которых мы Зажаты. 
Кроме этого мгновения и одной этой "задачи" - не дано нам больше ровным счётом ни-че-го. 
Бороться - с "конвейером времени", но несёт и приближает к нам, "неподвижным в вечности", множество препятствий, проблем - и мы должны составлять программу движения, помыслов и слов, дабы избежать проблем...
Мы - попросту _компьютеры_, созданные злобным Инженером ради этой цели - жить и умирать, служа Эволюции... пустой лишь абстракции, коей безразличным мы/коя безразлична нам.
Ну так в чём _наша заинтересованность_?..
Зачем это делаем ну и в том участвуем?..
В чём наша награда, "профит"?..

----------


## Irjdjjd

> Мы - попросту _компьютеры_, созданные злобным Инженером ради этой цели - жить и умирать, служа Эволюции... пустой лишь абстракции, коей безразличным мы/коя безразлична нам.
> Ну так в чём _наша заинтересованность_?..
> Зачем это делаем ну и в том участвуем?..
> В чём наша награда, "профит"?..


 В каждого разная заинтересованность
Мы вообще побочный продукт вселенной, такое тоже может быть, а может и так как раз есть, во множестве систем вселенной где-то и побочка(вирусы, микробы, грибы) должны были выйти
Награды и профита может и не быть, а может и быть, во всяком случае у кого-то награда и профит, хорошо пройденная игра - ЖИЗНЬ, главный герой вышел победителем, поборол многое, достиг высшего,  так же
его модет ждать второй уровень, но уде там...

----------


## microbe

> Мы - попросту _компьютеры_, созданные злобным Инженером ради этой цели - жить и умирать, служа Эволюции... пустой лишь абстракции, коей безразличным мы/коя безразлична нам.
> Ну так в чём _наша заинтересованность_?..
> Зачем это делаем ну и в том участвуем?..
> В чём наша награда, "профит"?..


 Мы просто живём и всё, мы все помним свою жизнь начиная с 4-5 лет, но задумываемся о смысле жизни позже когда становимся взрослыми. Отсюда можно сделать вывод, что информация об окружающем мире и есть задача. Что и почему, короче пора выпить стакан пива)

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Вспомнила сегодня фразу одного киношного героя: «Всё казалось, не живу, а черновик пишу, ещё успею набело»… Наверное, не я одна так живу.  Ладно, думаю, сейчас отдам кредит, отказывая себе во всём, зато через три года заживу. А что до этого-то не жила, ведь не было никакого кредита… Не буду сейчас покупать себе эту парку, она слишком дорогая, вот похудею до 44 размера, тогда уж можно будет, зачем два раза платить… До сих пор даже не 46. А дальше не успеешь оглянуться, а тебе уже вообще ничего не нужно будет, останется только до кладбища маршрут построить. А там дадут немного передохнуть, а потом снова посадят без страховки на те же самые качельки, болтающиеся над адской пропастью, и как следует толкнут сзади, чтобы придать ускорение. На то, чтобы самостоятельно научиться раскачивать их в такт, уходит целая жизнь. То есть, как только появляется какой-то маломальский опыт, тебе уже со стороны семейного склепа фонарём машут. Кто-нибудь объяснит мне принцип действия этого бессмысленного аттракциона? Наверное, есть те, кто не откладывает жизнь на потом, умеют радоваться каждому новому дню, говорят то, что хотят сказать здесь и сейчас… Но я смотрю на тех, кто меня окружает и понимаю, что  абсолютного счастья никто не испытывает. Нет, я, конечно, знаю, что не может быть всё время хорошо, я не об этом. Просто отношение «хорошо» к «плохо» и «совсем ху*во», очень часто выглядит так: 1/2/3. У многих. Даже если они опровергают данное утверждение, пытаясь казаться благополучными, это ничего не значит. Почему-то люди пытаются скрыть своё реальное состояние, маскируясь за фальшивой самодостаточностью. Депрессия для них что-то вроде проказы, позорного клейма. Улыбайся, сволочь. Нельзя показывать, что тебе больно, это ненормально. Нельзя рассказывать, о чём ты думаешь, это напугает их или того хуже, они примут тебя за психа, и будут тыкать в тебя пальцем каждый раз, когда ты проходишь мимо. Сотни улыбающихся людей уже имеют мысли о самоубийстве, только об этом никто не догадывается. А вообще, какая разница, как ты умрёшь… Можно, как мой отец, молча, никому ничего не рассказывая, не обращаясь к врачам. Либо отвоёвывать у этой сраной жизни каждую секунду, вести непрерывную борьбу с самим собой, а заодно и со всем остальным миром, что-то кому-то доказывать, чего-то добиваться, во что-то верить. Итог-то один… Скажете, нет?

----------


## culexus

*Phenex.New episode*, ну а чего ты хочешь-то от жизни? Что скрывается за твоим "хорошо"?

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> ну а чего ты хочешь-то от жизни? Что скрывается за твоим "хорошо"?


 1.	От жизни я хочу стабильности. 
2.	Денег хочу. 
3.	Возможность не посещать рабочее место, проводя там почти весь световой день, рядом с людьми, которые меня откровенно раздражают. Второе может обеспечить третье. 
4.	Дом хочу, в маленькой европейской деревне, непременно с видом на горы, виноградниками и оливковыми рощами. Второе обеспечивает четвёртое.
5.	В любой момент сорваться и улететь (желательно с помощью авиакомпаний, а не летающих наставников)  в любую точку земного шара. То есть возможность постоянно путешествовать, не ограничивая себя в средствах. А также совершать покупки, не обращая внимания на ценники. От посещения аукциона Кристис обещаю воздержаться. Как вы уже поняли, второе опять обеспечивает пятое. 
6.	В свободное от путешествий время выращивать помидоры. Не спрашивайте меня, почему именно помидоры. Помидоры, и всё. Семена я могу купить уже сейчас. 
7.	Не думать о том, что если я не буду каждый день работать, то жить мне станет не на что. Хочу жить, не думая о работе. Выращивать помидоры работой не считаю. 

Итог: деньги приносят стабильность и возможность жить так, как хочется именно тебе. Это хорошо. Плохо то, что столько я НИКОГДА не заработаю.

----------


## culexus

Окей! А теперь - что по-вашему мешает этим вашим "хочу" быть? Ну то есть то, что "не заработаете" - это не совсем конечный ответ, почему тогда не заработаете - давайте разберем эту последовательность до конкретной конструктивной причины, с которой можно что-то реально сделать.

----------


## tempo

Феня  :Smile:  уж сразу бы призналась, что хочешь быть владычицей морскою, и чтоб Золотая Рыбка была у тебя на посылках.)

----------


## 4ёрный

Феникс, материальное - это хорошо. Однако, имхо , не стоит забывать, что гробы делаются без карманов. И купив себе ваще всё, счастливым не станешь.

----------


## June

> гробы делаются без карманов


 Это сильно, я считаю)

----------


## 4ёрный

June, на эту тему есть хорошая сказка. В.Катаев "Цветик-семицветик".

Я давно уже заметил, что когда достигаешь цели, чувствуешь разочарование. Все мгновения счастья, удовлетворения и радости связаны лишь с дорогой к намеченной цели.

----------


## Unity

> Я давно уже заметил, что когда достигаешь цели, чувствуешь разочарование. Все мгновения счастья, удовлетворения и радости связаны лишь с дорогой к намеченной цели.


 Иными словами, даже это _призрачное_ "счастье" - не есть данность мира или жизни. Это лишь _продукт работы нашего ума_ - фантазирующего на тему _вымышленных "благ"_, что якобы "присущи" объекту желаний и "станут доступны", когда мы "достигнем цель".
И цель достигается - вот только _измышленных_ "свойств" в ней не отыскать. Их там ведь не было. Ну а что было? Лишь наша _проекция_, лишь наши иллюзии, рукотворные галлюцинации с фабулой "О, как мне станет Хорошо, когда *что-либо случится*. 
Ну и что-либо свершается, то или иное - но реальность, увы, _всегда остаётся прежней_. И что "достигается"? Только лишь _разочарование_...
Люди...
Наши цели...
Мы - лишь бешеные псы, силящиеся, наконец, догнать... собственный свой хвост.
Когда понимаешь всю эту скверную механику, брошенную во основу человечьей психики, то осознаёшь: всё наше существование - лишь жалкий абсурд. Судорожная погоня - за болотными огнями...
Но Мир мчится дальше! Свыше восьми миллиардов душ - усиленно "мастурбируют" своё же сознание, самим же себе _"обещая счастья"_ и "ставя условия" его "наступления"...
Ну и достигают. 
Всё той же горечи и пустоты внутри - сколь бы лихорадочными ни были их "поиски"... любви до гроба, бизнес-империи, счастья и нирваны.
Дети смотрят на своих безумных родителей - и круг замыкается.
Всё новые поколения - тем же занимаются...
Ищут побольше "блаженства" - только не находят, находя лишь стресс, депру, невроз, выгорание - ну и суицид, в итоге...

----------


## June

> Я давно уже заметил, что когда достигаешь цели, чувствуешь разочарование. Все мгновения счастья, удовлетворения и радости связаны лишь с дорогой к намеченной цели.


 У меня возникает желание, опираясь на достигнутое, подняться на следующую ступеньку. Возможно, химия мозга другая)

----------


## 4ёрный

June, за свою жизнь я покатался на многих машинах. Смею заверить, что между москвичом и геленом разницы практически нет. Единственно , расходы на транспортировку задницы из пункта "а" в пункт "б" отличаются кратно.))) Это к вопросу о "ступеньках". 

Unity, есть конкретные предложения по целям для человечества? С учётом основополагающей материальности?

----------


## culexus

Ниабращай внимания, *Phenex.New episode*, на чиподейлов, устремившихся срочно нам на помощь : ))) речь не о том чтобы оценить тебя, а о том - чтобы разобраться : )

----------


## 4ёрный

Culexus, деньги нельзя заработать. Их можно лишь отжать (мягко или грубо). У кого есть ум (Мавроди) те действуют мягко. Ну а остальные (кущёвские, например) жёстко. Иногда методы совмещаются (ЮКОС). Весь остальной мир - доноры.
А методы определяются человеком относительно своих амбиций и возможностей.)))

----------


## 4ёрный

Феникс, попробуйте задать себе вопрос: почему окружающие должны дать Вам свои деньги? Что Вы можете такого, чего другие не могут или не хотят?
Иначе, как Вы можете убедить окружающих отказаться от каких-то своих дел и передоверить их Вам (с оплатой Вашего времени)?
Ответив, можете действовать...

----------


## culexus

*4ёрный*, я понимаю, что вам хочется что-то сказать, но ведь не вас спрашивали : ) А сейчас вы вываливаете сюда куски своего внутреннего диалога - как-то даже без связного контекста. Серьезно - ну это же несерьезно : )))

Что вы хотите показать этим? Что вы лучше Phenex.New episode? Хотите поговорить - давайте поговорим, о том, что именно вам интересно, но зачем вы в чужие разговоры встреваете - это некультурно : ) Да и польза с того кому какая?

----------


## 4ёрный

Окей, больше не буду. Удачного дня.

ЗЫ. Личные темы обычно в кличке обсуждают, не правда ли?

----------


## 4ёрный

* личке.

Долбаный т9))))

----------


## culexus

Не надо на меня обижаться, 4ёрный - я не чтобы вам какой-то виртуальный ранг понизить пишу. Просто вообще люди - все - достаточно обидчивы и задерганы в обществе уже, мы все находимся под давлением оценочных суждений и уже львиную долю времени тратим на бессмысленную грызню за ЧСВ. Я задал в этой теме вопрос конкретно Phenex.New episode и хотел получить именно ЕЁ ОТВЕТ.

ЕЁ ответ, а не ПРАВИЛЬНЫЙ - понимаете? Я не имею заранее правильного ответа, и у других людей - как бы они там ни были уверены - абсолютно правильных ответов нет, потому что все правильное - правильно относительно чего-то, но не абсолютно. И я чтобы что-то было правильно для Phenex.New episode - надо понять в первую очередь ЕЁ.

Так, наверное, должна работать христианская любовь : ) хотя с моей стороны - это только догадки, ибо я не христианин : )

И тебя, 4ёрный, я не собираюсь принизить, просто разговариваю с тобой сейчас. Лично, хоть и публично : ))

----------


## 4ёрный

Вы неверно истолковали мой ответ. В нём нет эмоций. Просто публичная тема предполагает публичное обсуждение. 
Вы попросили приватности - извольте. 
Ещё раз, всего доброго.

----------


## culexus

Окей : )

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Окей! А теперь - что по-вашему мешает этим вашим "хочу" быть?


 Вы это серьезно?) Я столько не заработаю, потому что имею адекватное представление о своих возможностях и той планочке, через которую мне не перепрыгнуть, не порвав порток. Кому такую высоту суждено взять, они её уже взяли. Как самый распространённый вариант – родились в нужное время и нужном месте. В этом мире случайных гостей нет, все занимают места согласно купленным билетам.

----------


## culexus

> Вы это серьезно?) Я столько не заработаю, потому что имею адекватное представление о своих возможностях и той планочке, через которую мне не перепрыгнуть, не порвав порток. Кому такую высоту суждено взять, они её уже взяли. Как самый распространённый вариант – родились в нужное время и нужном месте. В этом мире случайных гостей нет, все занимают места согласно купленным билетам.


 Ну то есть в целом всё справедливо устроено, получается, и вы - на своем месте, так?

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> И купив себе ваще всё, счастливым не станешь.


 Откуда вам это известно? У меня были две коллеги по работе, сёстры. И вот как-то одна из них разговорилась на тему ювелирных украшений: «не нужны, говорит, мне бриллианты, они мне радости не принесут». А вторая сестра у неё спрашивает: «А откуда ты знаешь, что не принесут, если их у тебя никогда не было?». Одно время я тоже так думала, но теперь изменила свое мнение. Откуда мне знать, что если бы у меня была возможность не ограничивать себя в средствах, то это не сделало бы меня счастливой. Ведь я на таком уровне не была никогда, как я могу судить о том, как такой статус отразится на моих ощущения и эмоциях. Но зато я уверена, что получив такой подарок судьбы, я бы сразу ушла с работы, не испытав при этом ни малейшего сожаления. Я бы поменяла место жительства, ибо выбор у меня был бы огромен, и я была бы свободна в нём. Я бы помогла всем своим родственникам и близким людям. И возможно, не только им. Да многое можно осуществить, имея такое возможности. И после этого вы думаете, что всё это не сделало бы меня хоть немного счастливее?)

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Феникс, попробуйте задать себе вопрос: почему окружающие должны дать Вам свои деньги? Что Вы можете такого, чего другие не могут или не хотят?


 Чёрный, а где я писала, что деньги мне должны дать окружающие? Тем более, свои? Я ни у кого ничего не прошу. У большинства «других» такие же мечты, им осточертела работа и они не испытывают удовлетворения от жизни. Неделя начинается с ожидания пятницы, это уже национальный праздник. Так проходит жизнь - мы рабы на плантациях Вселенной, ибо свободные люди так не живут. И мне кажется, что вы сейчас сами себя обмануть пытаетесь, иначе, я бы не почувствовала в ваших словах явного раздражения, дескать, чем это ты заслужила, почему тебе должны, мы тоже все хотим. А если хотите, так не бойтесь открыто выражать свои желания, не маскируя их за фальшивыми вывесками мудрых изречений.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Ну то есть в целом всё справедливо устроено, получается, и вы - на своем месте, так?


 По определению - да, но при мысли об этом испытываю сильный внутренний протест. Как будто я изначально на всё это не подписывалась)

----------


## culexus

Если подумать, то и одно (определение), и другое (внутренний протест) - это умозаключения, пусть и не вполне явные, осознанные - так или иначе, это то, что происходит в вашем сознании. И если дальше думать, то суть ваших неудобств - в конфликте этих умозаключение в вашем же сознании. Посему, если у вас есть желание этот конфликт разрешить - имеет смысл разобраться с этими умозаключениями, прояснить их и увидеть картину целостно - в которой существуют как-то так вот в том числе и два ваших взаимопротиворечащих умозаключения.

Иначе - придется жить дальше раздираемой этим конфликтом.

----------


## microbe

Наверное нет такого вопроса как смысл жизни, почти на каждом инет ресурсе задают такой вопрос! По сути переливание из пустого в порожние, но жизнь всё равно следует своим чередом. Что такое зависание во времени? То что многие одноклассники или одногрупники что-то достигают в жизни, а ты стоишь на месте со своим смыслом жизни, одно дело в 25-лет, а другое дело за 35+.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> суть ваших неудобств - в конфликте этих умозаключение в вашем же сознании.


 Ну да. Когнитивный диссонанс называется.



> Посему, если у вас есть желание этот конфликт разрешить - имеет смысл разобраться с этими умозаключениями, прояснить их и увидеть картину целостно - в которой существуют как-то так вот в том числе и два ваших взаимопротиворечащих умозаключения.


 Чтобы этот конфликт разрешить, надо когнитивные элементы между собой как-то согласовать. И для начала хотелось бы иметь чёткое представление о том, как так получилось, что я родилась не в семействе Ротшильдов, кто там, наверху занимается распределением и почему они допустили такой грубый просчёт, вследствие которого мне приходится жить не своей жизнью).

----------


## Remarque

> 1.	От жизни я хочу стабильности. 
> 2.	Денег хочу. 
> 3.	Возможность не посещать рабочее место, проводя там почти весь световой день, рядом с людьми, которые меня откровенно раздражают. Второе может обеспечить третье. 
> 4.	Дом хочу, в маленькой европейской деревне, непременно с видом на горы, виноградниками и оливковыми рощами. Второе обеспечивает четвёртое.
> 5.	В любой момент сорваться и улететь (желательно с помощью авиакомпаний, а не летающих наставников)  в любую точку земного шара. То есть возможность постоянно путешествовать, не ограничивая себя в средствах. А также совершать покупки, не обращая внимания на ценники. От посещения аукциона Кристис обещаю воздержаться. Как вы уже поняли, второе опять обеспечивает пятое. 
> 6.	В свободное от путешествий время выращивать помидоры. Не спрашивайте меня, почему именно помидоры. Помидоры, и всё. Семена я могу купить уже сейчас. 
> 7.	Не думать о том, что если я не буду каждый день работать, то жить мне станет не на что. Хочу жить, не думая о работе. Выращивать помидоры работой не считаю. 
> 
> Итог: деньги приносят стабильность и возможность жить так, как хочется именно тебе. Это хорошо. Плохо то, что столько я НИКОГДА не заработаю.


  Феникс, на твоём месте я бы, наверное, пачками бы покупал лотерейные билеты) Рано или поздно судьба бы смилостивилась бы надо мной, если уж мне это предначертано. Особенно учитывая твою тягу к мистике.
А если серьёзно, то большую часть из твоих пунктов вполне реально осуществить.
Например, можно недорого купить домик где-нибудь в Черногории. С видом на горы, виноградники и оливковые рощи. А можно и просто снимать его, сдавая свою квартиру в России.
В Италии, кстати, есть деревни, где пустующие дома отдают даром. От владельца требуют лишь сделать капитальный ремонт. А там уж вселяйся и живи. Инфу легко найти в инете.
Но тогда нужно ждать пенсии, чтобы вообще не работать и перехать в европейскую деревню. Фрукты и овощи в Черногории и Италии недорого стоят.
А вот про перелёты на самолёте придётся, наверное, забыть, как и o  постоянных покупках, не обращая внимание на ценники.

Кстати, я могу понять твой интерес к выращиванию помидоров. Интересно выращивать экзотические разноцветные помидоры - зелёные, жёлтые, розовые, чёрные.

А ещё интереснее выращивать оливки. То испанское оливковое масло, что продают в магазинах, это полная фигня. Оно вообще никакое. Бутылка хорошего итальянского ароматного оливкового масла стоит 20-30 евро, а то и 50. Но оно того стоит. Обычно это масло одного конкретного сорта оливок, коих сотни. А в бутылку дешёвого оливкового масла сливают разные сорта, да ещё нередко разбавляют его прошлогодним урожаем, иначе производство и продажа оливкового масла просто не окупится. И дешёвое испанское оливковое масло нередко разбавляют ещё более дешёвым североафриканским маслом из Туниса, Алжира или Марокко. А там вообще про качество можно забыть. Испания активно занимается реэкспортом североафриканского масла, выдавая его за своё.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Блин, Remarque... Что-то мне расхотелось помидоры выращивать... Ты всегда такой был? Ладно, просто забей.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Одно не понятно, если в Италии отдают дома даром, то зачем владельцам, которые от них отказались, настаивать на ремонте, тем более капитальном?) Тебе не кажется это странным?

----------


## Remarque

Феникс, я имею в виду деревни и городки, откуда массово уезжает население в более обеспеченные области. По сути, там происходит миграция с юга на север. На юге Италии намного меньше работы, чем на севере. Северные регионы славятся своей промышленностью, а южные - сельским хозяйством.  

Понятно же, что градоначальники города заинтересованы, чтобы дома  были в нормальном состоянии. И им не хочется из городской казны оплачивать ремонт домов.

Вот ссылка на новость: https://lenta.ru/news/2019/11/07/sicily/


Власти сицилийского города Каммарата решили привлечь новых жителей, предлагая им дома бесплатно. Об этом сообщает Lonely Planet.

Сейчас в городе проживает около шести тысяч жителей. Мэр Каммарата Винченцо Джамброне предлагает покинувшим город собственникам бесплатно передать свои дома новым жителям. По его словам, это необходимо, чтобы Каммарата не исчез. Джамброне обвинил владельцев недвижимости в том, что они не думают об ущербе, бросая свои дома. Он заявил, что не может видеть, как «этот великолепный старинный город опустел и превратился в руины».

Сейчас переселенцам предлагают более десяти каменных домов, но мэр уточняет, что вскоре к ним добавится еще 100. 

И это отнюдь не единичный пример. В Италии в южных регионах страны хватает городов, где можно за символическую сумму приобрести свой дом.

----------


## culexus

> Ну да. Когнитивный диссонанс называется.
> 
> Чтобы этот конфликт разрешить, надо когнитивные элементы между собой как-то согласовать. И для начала хотелось бы иметь чёткое представление о том, как так получилось, что я родилась не в семействе Ротшильдов, кто там, наверху занимается распределением и почему они допустили такой грубый просчёт, вследствие которого мне приходится жить не своей жизнью).


 Тот же *4ёрный* - банален, но прав. Прав в том, что гордиться тем, сколько вы еды, вещей и прочего через себя пропустили - вряд ли будет радостным итогом жизни. В вашем "списке желаний" - 1. От жизни я хочу стабильности. - Возможно остальное - не от того, что оно вам нужно, а как компенсация чрезмерно уж нестабильной вашей жизни. Опять же - это только мое предположение, но отнюдь не беспочвенное - так же точно люди, подвергшиеся продолжительному голоду - даже получив возможность стабильно и нормально питаться все одно чрезмерно пристрастны к еде продолжительное время - едят больше и чаще, чем нужно, прячут еду в нычки, испытывают страх голода - в общем это понятно.

Но говоря шире - удовлетворения "голода желаний" - стоило бы все же задуматься о природе этих самых желаний. Иначе - действительно можно прожить чужую самой себе жизнь.

----------


## culexus

Добавлю, что речь тут не про то, что мол - довольствуйся малым и не жужжи - нет, на самом деле можно и до Ротшильдовского уровня добраться, но вот реально - твое ли это? Почему человеку приходит в голову только то, что он не своей жизнью живет, и редко когда - а свои ли желания он желает? : )

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Возможно остальное - не от того, что оно вам нужно, а как компенсация чрезмерно уж нестабильной вашей жизни


 Моей жизни и еще многих миллионов людей, проживающих в стране, которая точно не про стабильность.




> Но говоря шире - удовлетворения "голода желаний" - стоило бы все же задуматься о природе этих самых желаний


 Хорошо, я подумаю об этом завтра.

----------


## culexus

С этим я вовсе не спорю - у нас (в стране, да и в мире по большей части) взят курс на истерический способ житья - отсюда и стрессы, психозы, депрессия - уже как стандартный набор для человека. Я не обвиняю вас, Phenex.New episode. Я говорю о совершенно другом - о душевном равновесии. Которое не купишь - его придется найти в себе путем честного разбирательства и затем уже - следования найденному.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> на самом деле можно и до Ротшильдовского уровня добраться, но вот реально - твое ли это? Почему человеку приходит в голову только то, что он не своей жизнью живет, и редко когда - а свои ли желания он желает? : )


 Только почему-то из всего количества желающих добраться, реально добираются лишь единицы. Остальные, вероятно, просто горят желанием жить в коробке 50 м2, взятой в ипотеку, работать 8 часов в неделю с двумя выходными, чтобы через 15 лет стать, наконец, её счастливым обладателем, а ещё через 15 благополучно сдохнуть, так и не поняв смысла этой жизни.

----------


## Irjdjjd

Счастье и смысл понимают тогда, когда с низов взлетают на верха и обратно, тогда картина видна полностью

Чтобы жить завтра лучше, чем сегодня, люди должны делать завтра то, что никогда ранее не делали, новое и необычное

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Я говорю о совершенно другом - о душевном равновесии.


 Душевное равновесие - это очень странный предмет, если он есть, то его сразу нет. Вы можете сохранять его до тех пор, пока внешние обстоятельства или ваши собственные гормоны не выведут вас из этого состояния, а они рано или поздно выведут, уж поверьте.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Чтобы жить завтра лучше, чем сегодня, люди должны делать завтра то, что никогда ранее не делали, новое и необычное


 Проблема только в том, что в голову ничего необычного не приходит, кажется, что всё, о чём я думаю, уже кто-то знал до меня.

----------


## Irjdjjd

> Проблема только в том, что в голову ничего необычного не приходит, кажется, что всё, о чём я думаю, уже кто-то знал до меня.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

В детстве у меня было что-то вроде игры: идя по улице с кем-то из взрослых, я «чувствовала» жизнь встречных прохожих. Но если бы меня попросили рассказать о ком-то подробнее, то я бы не смогла этого сделать, мне всегда казалось сложным облечь такие чувства в слова.  
А так… Можно интересоваться и даже понимать, как всё работает, но к самому механизму допуска не иметь.

----------


## Irjdjjd

> В детстве у меня было что-то вроде игры: идя по улице с кем-то из взрослых, я «чувствовала» жизнь встречных прохожих. Но если бы меня попросили рассказать о ком-то подробнее, то я бы не смогла этого сделать, мне всегда казалось сложным облечь такие чувства в слова.  
> А так… Можно интересоваться и даже понимать, как всё работает, но к самому механизму допуска не иметь.


 Ванга и другие спецы, котороые на службе государств и сильных мира сего многое видели и видят, с каждым из нас случалось хотя бы раз в жизни дежавью и не только
а так чтобы что-то новое делать, нужно учитца, хотя есть и врежденные, но редкость, а так поначалу по теории, когда люди вышли из воды у них скорее всего была телепатическая связь как у дельфинов и у многих видинеие будущего, нужно учитца, менять себя, я даже понял что можно изменять пространство, изменять свою жизнь и лепить с нее какую хочешь
правда нужны знания и усилия, но за год допустим, это немного и немало можно практиковаться и достичь оч многого, год в обычной суете проходит быстро и ничего нового, а тот кто за год изучал, тот достиг чего-то, так год за годом и до 3-5 лет, можно горы свернуть, правда большинство ленивы или не хотят ничего менять, все кузнецы своей жизни, только нам решать как ею ряспоряжаться

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Учитца, конечно, нужно, что и говорить… Но чтобы чем-то овладеть, самообучения мало, учитель нужен, с опытом работы. Практик, то есть. Научить может лишь тот, кто достиг определенного уровня в своём мастерстве. А я больше подмастерьев наблюдаю, теоретиков без права допуска к тому опыту, который они, не имея сами, пытаются передать другим. Вот это и называется «из пустого в порожнее».

----------


## Irjdjjd

Щас можно дипломы многий степеней получать в интернете, самообучатца, инфы завались, вся библиотека мира, но в некоторых областях и правда нужна живая практика
да и нужно, чтобы нравилось, я вот лет 8 назад начал изучать айти, там и заработал свои первые несколько тыщь баксоф, правда это не мое по состоянию моего мозга, мне нужно было лечитца и отдыхать, я как далбаеб залез в интнрнет, думал запилю себе сайт, денег будет немеренно) потом выучу английский, потом вылечусь и все будет заебись, как начал делать сайт, залез в такие дебри ппц, сайт то сделал, но его мало было, потом начал учить програмирование, потом биткоины, а они в то время стояли копейки, потом поднялись до 20000 тыщь баксоф за один а я все свои по 300 продал, так бы был уже мультимиллионером, мозг еще больше закипал, потом еще несколько областей науки изучил, щас на на них и остановился, правда они физической практики требуют без нее никуда, только они и держат щас на плаву, чтобы как-то дашьше существовать без су, потому, что цель стать миллионером появилась, хз что получитца с этого всего, успехи конечно есть, но нужно больше практики

----------


## culexus

> Душевное равновесие - это очень странный предмет, если он есть, то его сразу нет. Вы можете сохранять его до тех пор, пока внешние обстоятельства или ваши собственные гормоны не выведут вас из этого состояния, а они рано или поздно выведут, уж поверьте.


 Дело в том, что есть условно два подхода воспринимать реальность - в виде результата и в виде процесса. Так вот то самое "душевное равновесие" - это не некий конечный пункт, а метод движения. Он не "правильнее" и не "лучше" других - в конце концов может вам нравятся как раз "эмоциональные качели", хотя вы пишете как раз про стабильность... Но, смотрите, либо вы хотите того, чего по вашему же признанию быть не может - а именно, что "рано или поздно" - тогда чему верить-то, точнее - в какой из двух моментов - когда вы говорите про желание стабильности или про то, что эта самая стабильность - странный предмет?

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> в конце концов может вам нравятся как раз "эмоциональные качели", хотя вы пишете как раз про стабильность...


 Однажды раскачав эти «качели», остановить уже невозможно, они перестают подчиняться воле хозяина и обретают собственную жизнь. Хозяин же, понятное дело, уже накатался, его слегка подташнивает, он сойти хочет. Но не может.

----------


## Варвара

Здравствуйте, уважаемые участники форума! Меня зовут Варвара,
я учусь на факультете Юридической психологии в МГППУ и в рамках
своей курсовой работы провожу исследование моральных выборов
участников суицид-форумов. Участие в исследовании полностью анонимно,
но по вашему желанию могу отправить вам ваши результаты.
Если вас заинтересовала возможность поучаствовать в моем
исследовании, пожалуйста, заполните анкету по ссылке:
https://forms.gle/12eNmmf7ifwhX5Lg8
Заранее большое спасибо всем откликнувшимся!

----------


## 4ёрный

Виктория, Вы уверены в результатах опроса?
https://www.psyh.ru/pochemu-tak-sloz...oralnyj-vybor/

----------


## culexus

> Однажды раскачав эти «качели», остановить уже невозможно, они перестают подчиняться воле хозяина и обретают собственную жизнь. Хозяин же, понятное дело, уже накатался, его слегка подташнивает, он сойти хочет. Но не может.


 Опять же возникают вопросы - каким образом раскачались качели? Враги народа может их раскачали? : ) Или как так произошло? Кто, как, когда и т.д. - не с целью найти предмет для обвинений и на том успокоиться, а для ответа на второй вопрос: каким образом качку уменьшить, остановить, или же даже научиться её переносить (тут масса вариантов на самом деле)?

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Враги народа может их раскачали? : )


 А вы подозреваете, что это они сделали? Вот гады) 



Ну а если серьезно, то  оставьте это, culexus… Ведь давно уже не важно, кто их раскачал, я сама, или кто-то другой. А остановить… Заходит сейчас в кабинет коллега по работе, он с обеденного перерыва вернулся, и говорит: «На улице пошёл дождь». «Ты его остановил?», - спрашиваю. «Нет», - говорит он. «Почему?» - задаю вопрос. «Не смог» - отвечает он. «Странный диалог» - подумала я, но это и есть ответ.

----------


## culexus

> А вы подозреваете, что это они сделали? Вот гады) 
> 
> 
> 
> Ну а если серьезно, то  оставьте это, culexus… Ведь давно уже не важно, кто их раскачал, я сама, или кто-то другой. А остановить… Заходит сейчас в кабинет коллега по работе, он с обеденного перерыва вернулся, и говорит: «На улице пошёл дождь». «Ты его остановил?», - спрашиваю. «Нет», - говорит он. «Почему?» - задаю вопрос. «Не смог» - отвечает он. «Странный диалог» - подумала я, но это и есть ответ.


 В следующий раз надо попросить сделать солнце - зеленым, а то оно желтое и противное - как жить с таким солнцем?

----------


## Irjdjjd

Смысл жизни - отмучаться и сдохнуть

----------


## tempo

- Дождь на улице...
- Ты его остановил?
- Да, конечно. И дальше пошёл по воде...
...
- Дежурная!! Срочно две рубашки и два аминазина в шестую палату! Пока камни за хлебы не приняли...-

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Темпо, предлагаю вызывать санитаров каждый раз,  когда кто-то с полной уверенностью утверждает, что некто, с именем «Сын божий», мог ходить по воде вопреки всем законам физики. И не подвергают этот «факт» ни малейшему сомнению только на том основании, что это написано в каком-то «особенном» документе неизвестно кем и неизвестно когда.

----------


## tempo

Феня, у тя будет такая возможность в ближайшее время. Скоро пасха, с изобильным пролитием святых вод на сладкие булки ))

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Феня, у тя будет такая возможность в ближайшее время


 Не будет, я даже не знаю, когда пасха. Зато ты, смотрю, прекрасно осведомлён. Не сомневаюсь, что в первых рядах среди сладких булок стоять будешь, весело подставляя благостную мосю под окропление.

----------


## Irjdjjd

> когда кто-то с полной уверенностью утверждает, что некто, с именем «Сын божий», мог ходить по воде вопреки всем законам физики.

----------


## tempo

Бога ради, матушка Офигефения ))
Я никогда не был любителем массовых мероприятий, купаний в святых источниках и причастий с одной ложки стысячью других истово не чистящих зубы перед сим священнодействием.
В обрядах церкви нет духа, ни святого, ни какого ещё.
В священноначалии дух есть, но не святой. Гэбэшный сексот 
Гундяев, ныне патриарх Кирилл, тому подтверждение.
Но есть отдельные достойные люди, как и везде.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Да перестань, от тебя религиозным бредом и пропахшей нафталином плащаницей за версту несёт. Кто далёк от религии, тот не ищет достойных людей в этих сообществах, даже если они там и есть. Одной ногой в грязной воде стоять, но при этом заявлять, что абсолютно сухой и чистый, - любимое занятие всех «истинно верующих» вроде тебя.

----------


## microbe

Смысл жизни часто ищут те кого не удовлетворяют базовые инстинкты! Отсюда поиски смысла жизни в высоких материях, хотя стоит нормализоваться в одних базовых инстинктов, так сразу забывают о смысле жизни как и о высоких материях. Не, тут понятно, умереть с голоду реально, чем искать гипотетический смысл Вселенной? Организм потребляет не гипотезы о мире, а реальную энергию для своей жизнедеятельности, попробуйте поразмышлять об окружающем мире на голодный желудок 3-7 дней не есть)))

----------


## microbe

Я как-то давно не ел 3-дня, так вообще одни мысли были о еде. Даже воду не пил, просто так получилось застрял на одной работе.

----------


## microbe

Правда сам виноват, пропил деньги с девахами, ну раз сам виноват, то на себя и злился!

----------


## microbe

В чём глобальный смысл жизни? Допустим ранее существовали динозавры и где смысл? Инертная материя эволюционирует в органическую материю при благоприятных условиях среды? Что это, случайность или предрасположенность?

----------


## microbe

Смысл жизни в бесконечности задавание вопросов о смысле жизни! Тут будет скорее бесконечный цикл, чем ответ? Ну а что делать, если многие ищут смысл в высоких материях, а не в реальности бытия, хочется чтобы было всё как в фантастических фильмах!!! Тут главное думать о реальности, а не придуманном бытие...

----------


## microbe

Выше написал чушь, что только не придёт в пьяный калган :Smile:

----------

